# SHENZHEN | Huijin Tianzhu Square | 262m | 51 fl | 159m x 2 | T/O



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

z0rg said:


> We need to confirm designs and height. This one is likely to miss the supertall status though.


288m on gaoloumi. What is the count now for 200m+ buildings built,UC,Prep in Shenzhen?? Must be over 100 now for sure?


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper (Jul 7, 2009)

^^
I'm keeping track of all 200m+ projects in Shenzhen that I can find information about, and according to my list we're close to 150 buildings that fit these criteria :cheers:


----------



## lowenmeister (Oct 1, 2012)

Munwon said:


> 288m on gaoloumi. What is the count now for 200m+ buildings built,UC,Prep in Shenzhen?? Must be over 100 now for sure?


Shenzhen currently has 100 skyscrapers 200m+ completed and TO,including uc and prep it is well on its way to 200.


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

150 building built, UC, prep? That's insane!!!


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

I also record my own stats. If you include even proposals we passed the 100 supertall mark this year. And the number of 200m+ crossed 300 either. But that's including proposals, I mean not real stuff. In any case, they are both releasing and starting new projects almost every week. 300x200m+ completed or topped out within 10 years looks feasible to me.


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

there must be a least 1000, 200m+ buildings around the world. Maybe in 5 years there will be 1000 in China alone.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

There are well over 1000x200m+ towers in China if you include built and u/c I think.


----------



## Fotografer (Sep 7, 2013)

Munwon said:


> 288m on gaoloumi. What is the count now for 200m+ buildings built,UC,Prep in Shenzhen?? Must be over 100 now for sure?


288 m is the tallest tower?


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)

Data from Guangdong's Provincial Stats just came out; Shenzhen officially overtook Guangzhou in GDP in 2016, becoming the 3rd largest economic entity in the country. Pretty amazing feat for a city of its size.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

I read it's on the verge of catching up with Hong Kong as well.


----------



## Transhumanista (Jan 2, 2013)

Scion said:


> Data from Guangdong's Provincial Stats just came out; Shenzhen officially overtook Guangzhou in GDP in 2016, becoming the 3rd largest economic entity in the country. Pretty amazing feat for a city of its size.


So China revised Gdp up, new method calculation. 
"The provincial statistics bureau said on Tuesday that it had revised up Shenzhen’s GDP figure for 2016 to more than 2 trillion yuan (US$302 billion) from 1.95 trillion yuan in its initial report. The revision meant that the city’s economy grew 9.1 per cent year on year."

http://m.scmp.com/news/china/econom...-gdp-spot-southern-chinese-province-guangdong


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

There is 400m written on the board here!
http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=563006&extra=page=1&page=21


----------



## TowerVerre:) (Dec 1, 2012)

^^:applause:
Luohu is on fire, did I forget any projects?:
1. China Ressource Hubei Old Village Redevelopment Main Tower - 800m+ - Proposed (demo?)
2. Caiwuwei Centre - 760m - Proposed
3. China Gate - 610m - Proposed
4. Evergrande Center - 600m - Proposed
5. Citimark Finance Center - 520 - Site Preperation
6. Kingkey 100 - 442m - built
7. Zhonghai Shennan East Road Project - 400m - Site Preperation
8. Shun Hing Square - 384m - built
9. Sunggang-Qingshuihe Redevelopment Tower 1 - 380m - Approved
10. Sunggang-Qingshuihe Redevelopment Tower 2 - 338m - Approved
11. Baoneng Center - 327m - Topped Out 
12. Kingway Redevelopment - 300m - Site Preperation
13. Shenzhen Construction Group Headquaters - 300m - Proposed (demo?)
14. Citimark Financial Center 2 - 300m - Proposed
15. CR Hubei Redevelopment 2 - 300m - Proposed (demo?)
16. Kingkey Hubei Redevelopment - 300m+ - Proposed
17. CR Sanjiu Hotel Redevelopment - ~300m - Demo
18. CR Liantang Redevelopment - ~300m - Proposed
19. Kingkey Suibei Tower - ~300m - Site Preperation


----------



## williamhou2005 (Oct 21, 2006)

TowerVerre:) said:


> ^^:applause:
> Luohu is on fire, did I forget any projects?:
> 1. China Ressource Hubei Old Village Redevelopment Main Tower - 800m+ - Proposed (demo?)
> 2. Caiwuwei Centre - 760m - Proposed
> ...



I am concerned about the future of Luohu when most of the focus goes towards the west in the city. In comparison to Nanshan & Futian, Luohu, apart from the Caiwuwei area, looks remarkably old and chaotic


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-03-24 by hypersun


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-06-30 by 摩天圳


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

September 06 by hypersun


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Residential tower topped out, posted by 悠游有右.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-03-20 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-04-22 by super_turbo


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

is the tallest one going up yet?


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

UC


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-07-28 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-09-27 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-12-09 by 悠游有右


----------



## TowerVerre:) (Dec 1, 2012)

New design (posted by 摩天圳 on gaoloumi):








Update (posted by hypersun on gaoloumi):


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

400m on the signage? :shifty:


----------



## TowerVerre:) (Dec 1, 2012)

^^Yep, but since I can't really read chinese characters I have no idea if they talk about height or something else. Can anyone clarify?


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

I think it means that the frontage of the complex along Shennan Road is 400 meters long.

I looked up Shennan (the first two characters) and it's a road in Shenzhen, and the last two characters translate to "cover", so that's the best I could come up with.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-04-15 by 摩天圳


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

A Chicagoan said:


> I looked up Shennan (the first two characters) and it's a road in Shenzhen


Not just any road, It is "the road" in Shenzhen  My first day I visited Shenzhen I took a picture with the street sign, because together with Sheikh Zayed Rd. It's probably my favorite road in the world :cheers:


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-05-26 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-06-06 by ray7611


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-08-28 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-09-07 by 摩天圳


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Amazing location! This is the corner I walk along every time I arrive in Shenzhen and walk to Caiwuwei.


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

This is 262 on gaoloumi, maybe we should change the height in the title


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-09-21 by 瓦萨其


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-10-27 by 摩天圳


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

10/31


----------



## KAAAZ (Nov 17, 2011)

From 大S看世界 on youtube


----------



## KAAAZ (Nov 17, 2011)

germanicboy said:


> This is 262 on gaoloumi, maybe we should change the height in the title


In this pic taken from the Citymark thread you can see it seems to be a bit smaller than the 286m huaxun center.









By 摩天圳 from Gaoloumi.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-12-06 by 米兰的小铁匠


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

One of the most interesting buildings going up in Shenzhen in my opinion. Great location, great design, great height


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow the cladding is turning out to be pretty nice.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

SHENZHEN | Citymark Center | 388m | 1273ft | 70 fl | T/O


please, tell me the thread about this building under construction :love: ;) Lady Zaza or Helizaz:cool: wait a moment. 262m by 米兰的小铁匠 http://gaoloumi.cc/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=563006&extra=page%3D1&page=45 by strawbarry by 雄楚大帝888 2020/12/27 It is 300+ already




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-01-02 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-01-12 by HNCRS


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-01-30 by strawbarry


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

cladding is fantastic, finally not a boring box


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*February 15:*








深圳K线图走势 Shenzhen K Chart Trend by Pamela on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*March 10:*








城市更新之罗湖深南大道 by Walker Chen on 500px.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-03-26 by strawbarry


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

I think the English name is now "The Pearl Mansion"


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-05-24 by strawbarry


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

Wonderful, 10/10


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*May 24:*








石屎森林 by Parko on 500px.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 我就是我 on 500px




​


----------



## luci203 (Apr 28, 2008)

View from the train, starting 11:55 😎


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

Sina Visitor System


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-06-23 by strawbarry










2021-06-23 by 许宗衡


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 嘟嘟 on 500px


​


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jul 5









I love SZ by 笨加鸡蛋 on 500px


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Aug 20









夕曦下罗湖 by 永远是年轻 on 500px


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Looks a bit like Riverview Plaza in Wuhan.


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

A Chicagoan said:


> Looks a bit like Riverview Plaza in Wuhan.


yeah it threw me off at first too


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-08-25 by strawbarry










2021-08-26 by strawbarry


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-09-28 by strawbarry










2021-10-04 by strawbarry


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

this would be an icon in just about any other city yet its just another member of the crowd in Shenzhen.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

the cladding looks like a kind of fishnet


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

that building at background to the left 
2021-10-17 by 摩天圳
















SHENZHEN | Citymark Center | 388m | 1273ft | 70 fl | T/O


Steel has reached 300 meters. Posted by 摩天圳 on Gaoloumi:




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

source


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

2021.12.04








by 摄影师阿斌  on 500px



​


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-12-08 by strawbarry


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

that building to the right
















SHENZHEN | Shenzhen Urban Construction & Tower |...


that building to the left by 滨视觉 on 500px




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

For all you on this thread and other Chinese skyscraper fans looking at this excellently designed shenzhen skyscraper. If any of you want to know, the architectural firm behind this one is Fuskas. 
There's even photos of the tower nearing it's completion on their website.






Zhaoxin Huijin Center – Fuksas







fuksas.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

深圳城市 by zepp on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*June 4:*








蓝调东门 by 离歌_lig on 500px.com


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

A beautiful 4K xigua video screenshot here taken on a beautiful sunny day at the end of June last month, just a few weeks ago. Construction on this project, the Huijin Center is virtually complete as one can see. The only thing that is still not finished is the gardening, landscaping and the repaving around the entrance and on the adjacent main road.


https://www.ixigua.com/7114656144970547726?logTag=c87a8029a76bb60ad835


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

please, everyone, vote  








Huijin Tianzhu Square | SHENZHEN | 262m | 51 fl | 159m x 2


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/shenzhen-huijin-tianzhu-square-262m-51-fl-159m-x-2-t-o.1758781/page-5




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------

